# Where are the Z-Tune's now??



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Seems like there isn't something "tracking" where the 20 Z-Tune's are currently, so maybe we should get one started?

May become helpful for the next generation of Skyline/GTR nuts, or even the generation after that where they may end up becoming garage queens and never used .

Are there any that are just kept in storage? Any that are actually used properly?

Rain has his one,and there another one in Aus/NZ? which had an aftermarket ICE fitted etc and removed, and I'm sure there was a genuine one in MP3 which was done by factory for a loyal customer that was for sale? Though I thought all 20 Z-Tune's were done in Silver?

Well,my food is here so i'm off to eat , but lets discuss! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Would be interesting to know how there being used. I suspect the majority are kept as a collectors item, don't blame them really.


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah there most likely locked away with other collectible cars  maybe one or two get brought out for the odd show  Would love to have one like most others on here. Well will keep playing the lottery and if that happens i will contact Nissan directly to make me one hahahaha. Till then will keep dreaming i guess.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Nissan don't make them bud and from what I read recently on here NISMO will spec a car to pretty much a Z-Tune if you ask them, but it'll never be a Z-Tune . Wonder if Nissan/NISMO would consider a tailor package similar to what McLaren now offer as do Ferrarri?


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah i know it's Nismo, but i would need to contact Nissan first to make me a brand new shell to start from, as i believe the Z-TUNES still have the same shell as any other R34  But true it would never be a proper Z-Tune. I guess if you were to offer Nissan/Nismo enough money they would make you an outrageous car of your choosing and a complete one off. Guess i will just have to keep dreaming for now


----------



## BaKaJin (Aug 27, 2012)

Midnight Liner said:


> Yeah i know it's Nismo, but i would need to contact Nissan first to make me a brand new shell to start from, as i believe the Z-TUNES still have the same shell as any other R34  But true it would never be a proper Z-Tune. I guess if you were to offer Nissan/Nismo enough money they would make you an outrageous car of your choosing and a complete one off. Guess i will just have to keep dreaming for now


Even the Z-Tunes that Nismo made didn't use a brand new shell. I believed that Nismo bought used R34 that has less than 10k kms on odo and check the condition first before turning them into Z-Tunes, but I could be wrong.

There's 1 Z-Tune here in Indonesia, I will post pics here when I have enough post. My buddy saw another one in Thailand when he was there to tune a 400R.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

BaKaJin said:


> Even the Z-Tunes that Nismo made didn't use a brand new shell. I believed that Nismo bought used R34 that has less than 10k kms on odo and check the condition first before turning them into Z-Tunes, but I could be wrong.
> 
> There's 1 Z-Tune here in Indonesia, I will post pics here when I have enough post. My buddy saw another one in Thailand when he was there to tune a 400R.


Your correct, all Z Tunes are all very low millage secondhand cars that were stripped and rebuilt to nismo specs. Basically a new car given the amount of work that went into them.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Rain uses his his as a daily driver

























not


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

sold it to an oil sheik


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

There's defo a genuine Z-Tune in Japan still (well there is probably more of them not just one). It has even been offered for sale a while ago. Think it was Miguel from Newera Imports being in contact with the seller.

Also during my 8 years of skylineownership I have seen two more Z-Tunes for sale. Genuine ones. One of them was in Australia and one of them in USA if I remember correctly.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

i hope your joking Rain


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Is it really sold Rain??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Is it April 1st around here lol


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Rain said:


> sold it to an oil sheik


Which one


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha, was just kidding. But no, its somewhere


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rain, how does the Z tune compare with the Endless 32 you had built performance & handling wise, if you've had the opportunity to drive the 32 much?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

havent had seat time in the 32 enough to say.


----------



## MarkBBr34gtr (Sep 1, 2012)

I seen one in USA for sale 100k + dollers


----------



## BaKaJin (Aug 27, 2012)

MarkBBr34gtr said:


> I seen one in USA for sale 100k + dollers


That's how much we paid for our V-spec in Indonesia  $130k to be exact. *sigh*


----------



## MarkBBr34gtr (Sep 1, 2012)

BaKaJin said:


> That's how much we paid for our V-spec in Indonesia  $130k to be exact. *sigh*


That's pricey I guess but these car worth ever penny to me wish I could own a Z TUNE


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Seems to have lost momentum on this, didn't have much to start with I guess!
Possible to try combine a list of where the 20 cars are now then? And have confirmation that Nismo did make a MP3 one that was out for sale by Bullet Automotive, and that this cr wasn't a build to Z-Tune spec but an actual Z-Tune?

Would have thought people be more interested in them! Damn it Rain get more pictures of your car up please and send me the keys and car so I can drive it  lol. And if the Z-Tube really is sold the R32 will do me just fine


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I saw one in Korea, but no idea what happened to it - I didn't know the owner.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

I have one.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

On my fire place lol


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

MarkBBr34gtr said:


> I seen one in USA for sale 100k + dollers



Bollocks


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Seen a genuine R34 GTR Z-Tune at Nismo Omori Factory when I was in Japan a few weeks ago. Amazing car!


----------



## faryd (Jul 23, 2012)

mine is on its way! Z TUNE wanna be..


----------



## zimnismoboy34 (Apr 18, 2012)

i heard one was shipped to Africa!!! wont say where in Africa but somewhere in Africa, will confirm this Xmas and write back !!


----------



## BaKaJin (Aug 27, 2012)

The one in indonesia was sold for US$420K!!!


----------



## shark79 (Dec 11, 2011)

there 2 ztunes in OZ


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Bumping an old thread as it's been quite some time since I created it.

Don't see many pictures of Z-Tune's out in "the wild", are there at pictures people can post? I know one of the Aus ones use to visit a track but don't see many new pics, even if they are in storage?

Be interesting to get more detail on the 1st Z-Tune Nismo did, the prototype one was it from a few years back, can Dino do a feature on it?


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

I got to jump in the one at omori -WOW!

Realy inspiring , just loved all the details.

Had to admit in real life the interior is nicer than in pics.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

We need pics!!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Wasn`t Number 1 was crashed on the road outside the Nurburgring?


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

hodgie said:


> Wasn`t Number 1 was crashed on the road outside the Nurburgring?


oh no really :runaway:


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

There is also one Z-Tune in Greece and the owner also has a Subaru Impreza 22B.

Here:


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

1 in RB Mortorsports. :chuckle:


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Added Z-Tune #15 to my Z-Tune Registry.










I'm still looking for photos with build number proof for:
2,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,18,19

cheers


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Added Z-Tune #18 to my Z-Tune Registry (new page) courtesy of Per Pettersson.










I'm still looking for photos with build number proof for:
2,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,19 if anyone can help?

cheers


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Added Z-Tune #11 to my Z-Tune Registry courtesy of Raj MrFijiGold, Per Pettersson and another Z-tune lover 



















From article which has some really great photos of #11 and #18 together. Lots of underneath closeups too.

Did anyone spot the difference I noticed between the 2? (Excluding the plates and chassis number, obviously)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

What a disappointing steering wheel!


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

That is simply superb Mark.

We desperately need an accessible Z Tune here in the UK! 

the difference - rear view mirror?


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

2 in Hong Kong AFAIK


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

I.am.Sully said:


> the difference - rear view mirror?


Nope 

Check out the text and font spacing on the 2 different build plaques:



















#11 is the only Z-Tune I've seen with the model listed as Z-Tune while the rest are Z-TUNE. It's also spaced out more than the others.


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

anyone know what width the z tune tyres are


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

265/35/18 according to Nismo specs

Z-tune


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

W


9TR said:


> Added Z-Tune #11 to my Z-Tune Registry courtesy of Raj MrFijiGold, Per Pettersson and another Z-tune lover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow two in Thailand, would hate to drive them out in Bangkok that's for sure. Absolute nutters lol.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Added Engine 003 to GTR-Registry.com Z-Tune Registry:
R34-Z-? #2 Nismo Z-Tune For sale by D-room. Probably #2. Engine: 003, Red Interior - GTR-Registry Forums
GTR-Registry.com - EN-R34-Z-Tune
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.709931889162236.1073741830.648080798680679&type=3 (79 photos)


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyone have this magazine or know the name of the magazine and issue?


----------



## RangerRoger75 (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm from Bangkok and I have yet to see #11 and #18 roam around the streets of Thailand.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Added R34-Z-006 Engine 008 to GTR-Registry.com Z-Tune Registry:

GTR-Registry.com - EN-R34-Z-Tune

FaceBook post

Currently in Indonesia.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Apparently one was caught up in a workshop fire (similar to RB) in Hong Kong today


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

matty32 said:


> Apparently one was caught up in a workshop fire (similar to RB) in Hong Kong today


Oh no!


----------



## Darek33GTR (Sep 10, 2014)

I saw Picture from one original z-tune in Germany by a Big Importer


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Are the cars salvageable in HK Matty? Hope they are so the owners aren***8217;t affected to much.

Global Auto also have one right now alongside a 400R


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> Are the cars salvageable in HK Matty? Hope they are so the owners aren***8217;t affected to much.
> 
> Global Auto also have one right now alongside a 400R


dont think its in good shape from what ive seen


----------



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

matty32 said:


> dont think its in good shape from what ive seen


Any further news on what happened to this one? I haven't seen/heard much more...


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

profaine said:


> Any further news on what happened to this one? I haven't seen/heard much more...


Global Auto still have it.

#9 still in Hong Kong
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em1Ma0QKxxQ

also with 400R-019.


----------

